# Attention Bruce fans



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

There will be an exclusive Bruce interview about his new album on 4/23/06.

from the press release:

Springsteen will discuss his forthcoming album We Shall Overcome: The Seeger Sessions on the weekly SIRIUS program Kick Out the Jams with Dave Marsh on Sunday, April 23, starting at 10 am ET on SIRIUS Stars channel 102. It will also be broadcast on Monday, April 24 at 1 pm and 7 pm ET, and on Tuesday, April 25 at 1 pm ET, on channel 18, The Spectrum.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060420/nyth189.html?.v=25


----------

